# How do you deal with extra wide shared driveway's



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Usually they arnt too bad, about as wide as a regular one, but i picked up one that seems to be about as wide as two full drives.

whtchya think?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2nd pass........that was hard


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1876624 said:


> 2nd pass........that was hard


Ya I agree. One of mine is like a quadruple


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

do you charge more for it?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I. Wouldn't. That would be wrong


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Isn't it hard to make $$$ doin drives?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Ask the person that shares it if they want you to do theirs also. If not then cut it off where it splits. Or just be a jerk and windrow it to where it divides lol


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

25 bucks a pop. takes 5 minutes


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

I think you can go more than $25 for a double double


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

never mine.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

never your what? youv gotta complete your sentances


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

$25 for a double double? This isn't Portillos restaurant man lol


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

haha what else am i gonna call it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

gc3;1876820 said:


> $25 for a double double? This isn't Portillos restaurant man lol


well. most of the doubles around here are the size of a single. 3 or 4 foot wider than usual. so no extra passes.

this one however is just weird. it starts a single, then opens into 2 separate ones. is why i asked. i already quoted them since iv never seen one like this. then i saw it.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Look who's back. Bird is back. Back again. 
First and foremost look at what you're getting into before selling a price. Second. Back out 'your side' and clean the whole apron. But, make sure you have a good contract, idea of property lines for insurance reasons. Oh and fix your tail light?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

How you know he's got a busted tail light? Lol


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I know...you broke it lol


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

I know he has/had a busted tail light. Not because I broke it òó. But, because he not only posted it forever ago. But, I've also seen it in person. If I'm not mistaken. He didn't get around to it due to his wife driving it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just plow it what's the big deal?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

nixray;1876978 said:


> I know he has/had a busted tail light. Not because I broke it òó. But, because he not only posted it forever ago. But, I've also seen it in person. If I'm not mistaken. He didn't get around to it due to his wife driving it.


 his wife also drives his plow truck?


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Get off the soapbox bro.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Gong, Gong, let the show begin.
So you been getting lots of snow yet this year bird?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

He drives his wife's truck?...


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

And here we go...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1877056 said:


> Gong, Gong, let the show begin.
> So you been getting lots of snow yet this year bird?


iv been out 3 times.

iv got tow lights stuck to the top of the box. in the spring ill pull the box off and replace it. iv already got a replacement but don't want to risk it getting scratched over the winter.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1877075 said:


> iv been out 3 times.
> iv got tow lights stuck to the top of the box. in the spring ill pull the box off and replace it. iv already got a replacement but don't want to risk it getting scratched over the winter.


Got out more then me sofar, atleast your lights are visable & won't get you in trouble for not haveing em.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Problem is, when i hit the break, the left one goes dim


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

We do lots of shared drives. The way we charge is single price for each address, or we bill the one home as double and they split the cost with the neighbour ( big savings for both of them.) There are about 20% who don't want to split the cost, so then we only do the side of the one who pays.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know Paul........ that sounds pretty complex.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Man that's a tough one, I need to think about this one for a few weeks.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

This one drive is just weird. Most doubles around here arnt actually any bigger


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

birddseedd;1877433 said:


> Problem is, when i hit the break, the left one goes dim


When you hit the gas does it get brighter?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Chineau;1881911 said:


> When you hit the gas does it get brighter?


No it doesnt.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Pricing without seeing it? Yeah....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

SnowFakers;1882079 said:


> Pricing without seeing it? Yeah....


sometimes i use google earth


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

That very rarely works. In order to get an accurate quote you need boots on the ground. What happens when that google earth image is out of date and the driveway is now a horseshoe and will take you 4x as long to plow?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

CashinH&P;1882194 said:


> That very rarely works. In order to get an accurate quote you need boots on the ground. What happens when that google earth image is out of date and the driveway is now a horseshoe and will take you 4x as long to plow?


hasent happened the 1 or two times iv done it. usually i drive out there and see it. especially with laws. hard to tell how much trimming there is with satellite images.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

birddseedd;1882202 said:


> hasent happened the 1 or two times iv done it. usually i drive out there and see it. especially with laws. *hard to tell how much trimming there is with satellite images.*


Are we talking about cutting grass and trimming everything? I'm confused already. Still haven't decided what I'd do if I came upon a double driveway. That's a tough one.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1882223 said:


> Are we talking about cutting grass and trimming everything? I'm confused already. Still haven't decided what I'd do if I came upon a double driveway. That's a tough one.


im not sure what you mean. if mowing, you trim all edges and yard objects.

if plowing, around here, most drives go for 25 bucks.

this specific drive i jsut didnt expect. it starts off as 1 drive. then splits into 2. where as most doubles around here are just a regular drive that is shared. so not actually bigger.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't see what the big deal is. Plow the drive that is used by the guy who pays the bill. Simple as that.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

they are wanting to split the bill.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

birddseedd;1882247 said:


> they are wanting to split the bill.


So is it a 2 for 1 $25 (or what ever you said your doing it for) or are they both paying to have there own driveway done? I don't see why this was so hard.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i charge one neighbor, other neighbor helps her pay it. is what i was told.

its not hard. its only a couple extra minutes. so i wont worry about it this year. if they want me to do it again next year i might charge 20 bucks to each of them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Pile the snow in the drive that's not paying 

Two problems solved.....next problem?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

next problem would be how im gonna pay my bills in december, since i put all my money into fixing my truck and both plows.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

birddseedd;1882322 said:


> next problem would be how im gonna pay my bills in december, since i put all my money into fixing my truck and both plows.


Sell one plow?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

its not worth enough, and that would limit how much work i can get done in a day.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Post a picture of this drive so I can see what this neighbors issue is about


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe if you were actually charging this second driveway you would have some extra cash. Im sure this is not the only driveway your under priced on. Counting on snow plowing to pay your bills is foolish. You should try and save money all summer and put it in the bank to pay your bills all winter if it doesn't snow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

CashinH&P;1882372 said:


> Maybe if you were actually charging this second driveway you would have some extra cash. Im sure this is not the only driveway your under priced on. Counting on snow plowing to pay your bills is foolish. You should try and save money all summer and put it in the bank to pay your bills all winter if it doesn't snow.


lco's around here make more money in the winter than they do in the summer.

accept for that one that it didnt snow.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

birddseedd;1882339 said:


> its not worth enough, and that would limit how much work i can get done in a day.


How would that limit what you could plow, unless you're driving two trucks at one time...


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Unless you have seasonal contracts paying you every month you cant count on snow work to pay bills period. It doesn't matter what the weather man, farmers almanac, or anything tells you, you cannot count on mother nature to pay bills. A lot of money can be made in snow and ice control but you can never count on it to snow


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bird back for the entertainment...I've missed ya man!



cubplower;1882402 said:


> Unless you have seasonal contracts paying you every month you cant count on snow work to pay bills period. It doesn't matter what the weather man, farmers almanac, or anything tells you, you cannot count on mother nature to pay bills. A lot of money can be made in snow and ice control but you can never count on it to snow


And even then you can't count on it...those of us with seasonals last year were still trying to figure out how to pay bills...from all the extra work!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

MK97;1882397 said:


> How would that limit what you could plow, unless you're driving two trucks at one time...


Is that 2nd plow you have on a dedicated backup truck?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

cubplower;1882402 said:


> Unless you have seasonal contracts paying you every month you cant count on snow work to pay bills period. It doesn't matter what the weather man, farmers almanac, or anything tells you, you cannot count on mother nature to pay bills. A lot of money can be made in snow and ice control but you can never count on it to snow


Same can be said for summer.

Couple years ago my 800 per month lawn turned into 25 per month. No rain no grass


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

MK97;1882397 said:


> How would that limit what you could plow, unless you're driving two trucks at one time...


Wife plans on driving for a few hours


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

birddseedd;1882454 said:


> Wife plans on driving for a few hours


I don't know man, seems likely you don't have enough accounts for one truck (especially when working for free), let alone dealing with expenses and issues of running two. Probably better off selling that second truck and save the expenses it would run.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

MK97;1882483 said:


> I don't know man, seems likely you don't have enough accounts for one truck (especially when working for free), let alone dealing with expenses and issues of running two. Probably better off selling that second truck and save the expenses it would run.


Why don't you put your ol lady in your second truck and plow since she's not working. Then you could possibly double your accounts or income that eventually comes in. Just a idea. I told my wife that and she told me to go to hell lol


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

gc3;1882531 said:


> Why don't you put your ol lady in your second truck and plow since she's not working. Then you could possibly double your accounts or income that eventually comes in. Just a idea. I told my wife that and she told me to go to hell lol


Why do you keep quoting me to reply to bird? :laughing:

Seems like accounts for one truck but they would rotate who works. Seems very odd to me.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

birddseedd;1876621 said:


> Usually they arnt too bad, about as wide as a regular one, but i picked up one that seems to be about as wide as two full drives.
> 
> whtchya think?


I would plow each half in a different direction.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

MK97;1882483 said:


> I don't know man, seems likely you don't have enough accounts for one truck (especially when working for free), let alone dealing with expenses and issues of running two. Probably better off selling that second truck and save the expenses it would run.


I have a little more than a full route.

probably not making as much as you guys tho.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

MK97;1882537 said:


> Why do you keep quoting me to reply to bird? :laughing:
> 
> Seems like accounts for one truck but they would rotate who works. Seems very odd to me.


 sorry MK, I was quoting on your comment for him to sell his truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

gc3;1882555 said:


> sorry MK, I was quoting on your comment for him to sell his truck.


selling the truck wouldn't make much sense being that it still makes money.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

birddseedd;1882557 said:


> selling the truck wouldn't make much sense being that it still makes money.


It doesn't make money though! Neither truck does if you're spending future money to keep a clap trap barely running. It's amazing how obvious this is, yet it doesn't seem to register.

If you have over a full route for a truck (which I seriously doubt), there is no reason why you would constantly be rigging things together to get you by until it inevitably breaks again...and again...and again. You're the shining definition of work poor. Yeah you're busy, but you don't make anything, especially when giving away work because it's easier than trying to figure out how to split a driveway.

Sell off one truck and try to have one PRODUCTIVE and reliable truck/plow and I'd bet you'll actually make money instead of hemorrhaging it.

How old are you? I ask because how long can you physically keep doing this? At 55 will you still be capable of rigging things together and manually angling a plow?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't have money piled up in my basement because I have to pay for a basement, and bills, and insurance, and commercial insurance and everything else that comes along with running a business and paying for a family. my stuff breaks less and less every year. heck. I almost bought a brand new mid weight this year. bank wouldnt do the loan the way I wanted it, so it was not in the budget.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

And yes I spent money for parts and repairs. but it will start snowing again soon. then they will both make money.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just a hunch but I bet a truck or two doesn't have the nessary ins
And one of the two is going to hit something


I'd put her in the truck as you get out and shovel the walk or extra cash

At $25 a drive you better have a 100 of them in a row
Or your eating ramen noodles and walking soon


Jmo:waving:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1882604 said:


> Just a hunch but I bet a truck or two doesn't have the nessary ins
> And one of the two is going to hit something
> 
> I'd put her in the truck as you get out and shovel the walk or extra cash
> ...


why would you make an assumption (or care in the first place) what insurance i have?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

MK97;1882587 said:


> How old are you? I ask because how long can you physically keep doing this? At 55 will you still be capable of rigging things together and manually angling a plow?


Hey hey hey there whippersnapper.......
I'm getting really close to that #

You can, but , ether your really pissed or your laughing hystericaly.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

by the time im 55 ill be paying someone else to rig things together for me


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

birddseedd;1882607 said:


> why would you make an assumption (or care in the first place) what insurance i have?


Because of all the personal info you have shared.
Work situations

And the folks with the damages deserve to get paid

You know how to plow
But
Does your wife?

Don't you do sidewalks
Because if you don't your leaving money on the table .

Lately I don't think anyone wants to see you actually fail.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

birddseedd;1882598 said:


> And yes I spent money for parts and repairs. but it will start snowing again soon. then they will both make money.


No you wont, because you are far in the hole so you need to make money for a while before you can call it profit. If you spent Decembers money, that means you don't even have a shot at profit until January and that's working under the assumption nothing breaks in December.

Why would you have an employee rigging things together? Most people would answer they would have good equipment and none of these issues anymore. At this rate it'll be more of the same that's going on now.

Sno asked about insurance because it isn't cheap and for 2 trucks is even more. So if one of you damages something without insurance you're financial future is smoked.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

SnoFarmer;1882618 said:


> Because of all the personal info you have shared.
> Work situations
> 
> And the folks with the damages deserve to get paid
> ...


This.

Not rooting for you to fail, which is why everyone is trying to impress upon you that the rationale being used is just wrong if you ever want a shot at being successful.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

MK97;1882620 said:


> No you wont, because you are far in the hole so you need to make money for a while before you can call it profit. If you spent Decembers money, that means you don't even have a shot at profit until January and that's working under the assumption nothing breaks in December.


what i meant by bill money, is all of it, personal included. iv got enough to pay some of the bills. ill try for some day time work. its usually pretty easy to get work in the winter. that should make up for it.



MK97;1882620 said:


> Why would you have an employee rigging things together? Most people would answer they would have good equipment and none of these issues anymore. At this rate it'll be more of the same that's going on now.


that was more of a joke than anything. each year i do fewer and fewer repairs. this year i shouldnt have much to repair.



MK97;1882620 said:


> Sno asked about insurance because it isn't cheap and for 2 trucks is even more. So if one of you damages something without insurance you're financial future is smoked.


250 bucks a month


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

I think what everyone is getting at is that if you can't expand until you have equipment that can handle it. That doesn't mean you need all brand new equipment but something that you generally don't have to worry about rigging. I think you would be better off having one good working truck than two rigged together


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Taking this in a different direction, bird if you have any equity in your house, if you own a house, you can get a line of credit based on that amount and if you get into a tough spot a month or 2 you would only have to pay on that interest. You could fix or get a new cheaper brand plow and have a reserve if your truck need repairs. Any problems and you have the reserves to get it fixed the next day.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

gc3;1882641 said:


> Taking this in a different direction, bird if you have any equity in your house, if you own a house, you can get a line of credit based on that amount and if you get into a tough spot a month or 2 you would only have to pay on that interest. You could fix or get a new cheaper brand plow and have a reserve if your truck need repairs. Any problems and you have the reserves to get it fixed the next day.


You shush with all that common sense talk!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

cubplower;1882634 said:


> I think what everyone is getting at is that if you can't expand until you have equipment that can handle it. That doesn't mean you need all brand new equipment but something that you generally don't have to worry about rigging. I think you would be better off having one good working truck than two rigged together


Thats why i spent money on new parts for both. So they wont be rigged. Both will be reliable.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1876817 said:


> never mine.





birddseedd;1876818 said:


> never your what? youv gotta complete your sentances


Work on spelling errors before you critique sentence structure.......

To answer the posted question, you bill each homeowner for the work you've been contracted to do. This way if one of the homeowners has a claim it will be easier for your insurance carrier to sort through.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Bird. I can't speak for everyone. But, I don't want to see you fail. From years of experience I'll tell you this. You are pricing yourself out of a job. Your prices by your own admission are "beer guy" numbers. Sure it's $25 a push. But, unless you have hundreds (aka WalMart theory) at that price there's ZERO profit margin. That's the first thing you NEED to change. I've seen your work. You're a good a$s busting worker. But, your selling your self short. Get rid of the thought process that you can cobble broken stuff together. That tail light for example would've cost me $30 and 15 min at the salvage yard. Nonetheless it all boils down to are you happy with what you've done so far? No one here can answer that question, only you. If you're not happy I and many of guys have given or time and proven knowledge on how to improve. 
Hopefully it's a favorable year to you. 
Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

This is some funny sh__


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

nixray;1882746 said:


> Bird. I can't speak for everyone. But, I don't want to see you fail. From years of experience I'll tell you this. You are pricing yourself out of a job. Your prices by your own admission are "beer guy" numbers. Sure it's $25 a push. But, unless you have hundreds (aka WalMart theory) at that price there's ZERO profit margin. That's the first thing you NEED to change. I've seen your work. You're a good a$s busting worker. But, your selling your self short. Get rid of the thought process that you can cobble broken stuff together. That tail light for example would've cost me $30 and 15 min at the salvage yard. Nonetheless it all boils down to are you happy with what you've done so far? No one here can answer that question, only you. If you're not happy I and many of guys have given or time and proven knowledge on how to improve.
> Hopefully it's a favorable year to you.
> Happy Thanksgiving!!


overall i'm making about 100 bucks an hour. $25 seems to be about the normal price around here for driveways. its lots that I am getting shorted on. iv been trying not to take on more lots this year.

I know keeping old equipment going is not the best way to go about this. the best way is to have money to buy a decent $2500 plow and go with it. but the fact is i just don't have $2500 bucks. but ya know. this cobbled together piece of crap, as it was, kept my truck paid for, and that kept everything else paid for. so while it has always been more work than its worth. it sure as heck was worth doing. I still have my home, my truck and overall my bills are paid. so im not going to complain too much. although its been a struggle. its also been a blessing.

now that i have gotten this piece replaced, its not a bad plow. itl be reliable. now i just need snow.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Well said bird, even though it may sound like some of us want you to fail, I sure hope you don't.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks yowesport


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1883046 said:


> thanks yowesport


Hey Bird,

Have you been hangin out in the hood ? Your verbiage has changed somewhat since last year. Hope you're not gang bangin after plowing 8 hours or so. Difficult to hit the target sitting on the porch when you're tired. Do you rest up beforehand......?

Good to see you're still attempting to make a living. I will give you credit for your (what seems like a) never ending tenacity...Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Tenacity. lol. thats a funny way of putting it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

oh, yea, ya know me. working for a living is just a part time gig. i spend most of my time robbing banks and little old ladies


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1882613 said:


> Hey hey hey there whippersnapper.......
> I'm getting really close to that #
> 
> You can, but , ether your really pissed or your laughing hystericaly.


You are youngster. :laughing: I'm 67.


----------

